# Ooo ooo!! I think it's time!!



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Vienna, (School Bus) has had discharge for a couple of days now. I thought it was diarrhea at first until I saw her produce perfect little goat berries. Then upon closer inspection I discovered the mucus plug... I think. It was opaque, thick discharge anyway. Must be drying with dirt in it or something. I have been watching her carefully despite a distinct lack of milk. Udder is bigger just not tight with milk. Today she is holding her tail funny and wagging it a bunch. I just saw some blood in her urine. I penned her up because either she is getting very close or something is wrong with her. I am leaning toward kidding time what do you think?onder:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like she is definitely getting closer.


----------



## goatgirlpwr (Oct 20, 2012)

Sorry I know this has nothing to do with your post but I'm new here and I don't know how to post something of my own, could I get some help?


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Sure thing. Go back the the main page, pick a category, then click the button on the top left that says "new thread"


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you go to the area that you want to post, at the top is a new topic button. Just click on that and you can start your own topic.


----------



## rb555 (Oct 17, 2012)

How exciting!


----------



## goatgirlpwr (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks SO much! sorry for interrupting


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Have you checked her ligs? Mine lost her plug i'm thinking like a week maybe more before.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

I can't check her ligs as she is not at all friendly enough. Sigh...maybe by next kidding she will learn to trust me. Gosh I hope it's not another week, I shall perish in a bundle of nerves!


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

you can tell my looking at her - her ligs are loose, babies have dropped and in pic she looks like she's hunched (possible contraction).

hopefully she will progress fast for you -


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Another way to check the ligs without touching her, the ligs are gone so they can not hold their tail straight up, it kind of drops to one side or the other. 

Good luck, let us know how things are going. Is she locked in a stall?


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

She looks close just by that picture. Her belly looks low, ligs look like they might be going and her legs look posty. Good luck. She could also be McFooling us because that's what goats do lol.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

She definately has something going here. Her sides are literally moving around. It looks like the kids are wrestling. Kind of creepy. Anyway, here she is grunting away, while her daughter and friends hold court. Yes she's locked up in a kidding pen. Got my kidding kit ready to go. Have a sick daughter in the house so I am running back and forth keeping a close eye on both! I love being a farm mom


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

If Loma was closer I'd come over and help.
We're along the front range along with a few other goat folks on this forum.

Does she get up and stretch (trying to reposition the goats)?

If she starts to wear down give her some nutridrench and maybe go in and see if everyone isn't fighting to come out.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Yea Loma might be a bit of a trip for you huh? Actually I have some great goat folks around here that would come help me if I needed it. But thanks SO MUCH for the thought. I think she is just in pre- labor now. She doesn't seem to be straining hard she gets up for a while, eats a few bites of hay, and lays down again. She is clearly uncomfortable but not stressed about it. I'll keep watching for a while and keep you updated.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

hmmmmm...she's laughing at me. In between bites if her dinner.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Used2bmimi said:


> hmmmmm...she's laughing at me. In between bites if her dinner.


Yep...they're good at doing that BUT because you noticed a difference in her behavior, I don't think she'll make you wait too long and you'll definately know when she's ready.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

So, do goats get Braxton Hicks contractions? I mean three days later she still chuckles whenever I walk into the pen. She is back up and eating well again. No more discharge, grunting or kid wrestling matches. Sigh. I think she just knew there was thick straw in the kidding pens and she wanted a comfy bed. LOL.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Maybe her kids were kicking the heck out of her organs in there and she was really uncomfortable?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:wallbang: I know how you feel, it is that Doe code of honor :hug:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm right her with you Mimi, got one in the kidding stall now. DH is laughing at me. I got up 3 times last night to check on her. Thankfully, I have a camera. Now she's out there stretching and pawing. Just because I have to go into the office to see 2 patients today. I'm watching her on the monitor now. As soon as I get out there it will be "can we go out now, mommy?".


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Ya they're brats for sure! But, sigh....just gotta love 'em.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Hope your girl goes soon, I went out to feed and Janie had streaming goo! We got 2 doelings, 1 buckling. I am finally getting some girls this time! Yeah!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Grainneismygoat (Sep 14, 2012)

:girl::girl::girl: Thinking pink for you  Hopefully she'll kid easy


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Thank you, thank you....she's just lazing about enjoying herself for now. I'll be sure to let you know!


----------

